# Amplificador para parlantes Genius



## pavlo641 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hola tengo unos parlantes Genius de pc quemados, es decir, se quemo la plaqueta del amplificador que llevan dentro. Son dos parlantes chiquitos de 4 ohms y 3w, y un sub-woofer de 8 ohms y 15w. El circuito esta alimentado por un transformador de 10v y 1A. Lo que necesito es que alguien me de una idea de que amplificador hacer para por usar estos parlantes y el transformador. Muchas gracias. Salu2


----------



## Maritto (Sep 10, 2007)

proba un circuito con el integrado tda2002 o con el tda2003, suelen ser para amplificador de ese tipo, pero igual son de mayo potencia, estaremos hablando de unos 8w sobre 4 ohm, te recomiendo pienses algun amplificador con fets, o algo por el estilo, pasa que ya te vas a mucha menor potencia! con un 741... etc!
suerte con eso!


----------



## pavlo641 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bueno resolvi la amplificación de los dos tweeters mas chicos, funcionan bien. El problema ahora es que el sub-woofer funciona entre 30 y 200 hz y necesito un filtro pasa bajos, encontre esto: http://www.atodovolumen.net/portal/...cticos/Creamos-un-filtro-de-inicio-a-fin.html

pero me surge una duda, hice los calculos que pone mas abajo, por ejemplo para la bobina L2= 

L2= 3 x R / 4 x Pi x Fc

R: resistencia del parlante

Fc: frecuencia de corte

L2=3 x 8 / 4 x Pi x  200 hz y me dio como resultado este numero, 3769.91. ¿Eso es el valor en milihenrios de la bobina o que es? ¿Esta bien tomada la frecuencia de corte Fc?

Salu2


----------



## Danielv (Oct 4, 2007)

y para las cornetas armaste cual tda el 2002 o el 2003 ?


----------

